# Caliper Piston = Frozen?



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

Doing my rear brakes on my MK4 and have been trying to compress the passenger side piston for 2 hours. The drivers side was easy and compressed as soon as I got it to start turning. The passenger, on the other hand, has turn about 90 degress and won't turn anymore. I've had my whole weight on the special tool's handle and it has not turned. The caliper has 140k on it and there is a hole in its boot. I am also in the process of replacing the ebrake cable because that has been sticking. I have sprayed the piston with PB and it still won't move. I think that this pretty much requries a replacement.
New caliper?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Caliper Piston = Frozen? (veedub11)*

The piston is a bit far out. How thin were the pads?
Hole in boot, will not turn, 140k; I would just replace it.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Piston = Frozen? (greyhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyhare* »_The piston is a bit far out. How thin were the pads?
Hole in boot, will not turn, 140k; I would just replace it.

Pads were DONE! I figured the same and bought a new one that will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Honda4VW (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Caliper Piston = Frozen? (veedub11)*

My piston had extended pretty far out, went in no problem. The opposite side did not extend as far out, but I had a heck of a time turning that one back in, but it went. 
Is a frozen caliper stuck completely?


----------



## dubbinway (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Caliper Piston = Frozen? (Honda4VW)*

open bleeder screw and turn????


----------



## Honda4VW (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Caliper Piston = Frozen? (dubbinway)*

was that directed to me?


----------



## dubbinway (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Caliper Piston = Frozen? (Honda4VW)*

no. It was a suggestion to the op.


----------



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Caliper Piston = Frozen? (dubbinway)*

i am having the same issue, but with my mkII. take the caliper off the car and remove the bleeder screw. see if it moves then.
you can try, i suppose, to spray pb blaster (or similar) in it, or you could try putting air to it and pushing the piston out, and trying to rebuild it.
basically, if you get it off the car and it still wont budge, your options are limited, and i personally made the decision to buy new calipers. they can be had at a yard for real cheap, and its easy to test them out too.


----------



## Bretts04Jetta (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Caliper Piston = Frozen? (veedub11)*

I realize this is a few months old but how did you make out? I'm having the exact same problem but with both rear calipers. I'm assuming I'll need to replace both. Did you end up replacing your caliper? If yes, how difficult was it and are there "how to" instructions on this forum? Thanks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Caliper Piston = Frozen? (Bretts04Jetta)*

First of all, DO NOT SPRAY PB BLASTER INTO THE BRAKES. The only acceptable lubricants are brake fluid, and silicone spray. Petroleum based products will contaminate the brake fluid and attack the rubber parts in the brake system.
When the rear brakes are extremely extended due to heavy brake pad wear they can be very difficult to retract, even with the correct caliper retraction tool set.
I have had to add an extension (a small diameter piece of "black" pipe from your local home improvement store will work fine) to the end of the little handle on the caliper retraction tool to initally get the piston turning, Once you get the piston to retract a couple of full turns, it will get easier to retract the pistons.
If you can't get the tool turning with a 12"-18" extension, then it's possible that the caliper is history. Your options are to get a friend with more muscle, or replace the caliper/s.


----------

